
What lies in your Node_Modules directory - learnaholic
https://medium.com/friendship-dot-js/i-peeked-into-my-node-modules-directory-and-you-wont-believe-what-happened-next-b89f63d21558#.8up4jxl2g
======
greenyoda
Recent submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12235789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12235789)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12251162](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12251162)

Plus a few others.

